# Map Lights Stopped Working (2008 Rogue)



## HalfJoey (Jun 29, 2008)

A couple weeks ago I had a dead battery that needed a jump. When the battery was jumped I saw a bright blue flash from my map light assembly and both lights stopped working. Everything else is working fine, including the dome light.

- I've checked the fuses and they all look good. I even replaced some just in case.
- I haven't replaced the light bulbs themselves, but they look fine after a visual inspection.

Because there was a blue flash I assume a wire was exposed and arched causing a short in the map light assembly.

What should I buy to replace the map light assembly? I see this listing . But does this come with the electrical wiring portion for the switches or just the plastic console parts? Is it possible to purchase just the internal switches?


Thank you,


----------

